# Advice on a New Set-up



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

personally, i'd stay away from getting the channel/est set-up - u'll b jake's slave forever. u should get urself into a local shop and ask about other companies. it's not that burton makes crap, it's just that u'll save some money with lesser known brands like nitro who make equally good boards. y limit your options with channel/est? even burton's non-channel boards would be a better option. there are plenty of local shops around toronto - sanction, hogtown, boardzone, sign of the skier, etc.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

My advice is to go into a lot of board shops. Look at as many as you can, talk to the shop workers (don't talk to reps!), pick the boards up and flex them and once you have a handful you're interested in start doing internet research to narrow it down even further, then make your final decision in-shop after another physical handling. If you can, once you've narrowed your selection down to 2-5 demo them (if your mountain has a demo shop that carries the boards you're looking at).
Over the years I've come up with some general rules for myself, over time you'll probably develop some guidelines that work for you. Mine are:
No Burton boards or bindings
No boards or bindings made by an apparel company.
No bindings without adjustable heel cups (Flow is the exception to this rule...I like them).
I prefer to buy from a smaller company that specializes in snowboarding (Mervin Mfg, Capita) rather than a mega-corp or ski manufacturer.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

---NT--- said:


> My advice is to go into a lot of board shops. Look at as many as you can, talk to the shop workers (don't talk to reps!), pick the boards up and flex them and once you have a handful you're interested in start doing internet research to narrow it down even further, then make your final decision in-shop after another physical handling. If you can, once you've narrowed your selection down to 2-5 demo them (if your mountain has a demo shop that carries the boards you're looking at).
> Over the years I've come up with some general rules for myself, over time you'll probably develop some guidelines that work for you. Mine are:
> No Burton boards or bindings
> No boards or bindings made by an apparel company.
> ...



this is good info that NT is giving 



THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

*Advice fo new-set-up*

First off don't listen to the comments that state to stay away from one company or another just because they are big or small. Instead focus on getting the gear that matches your style of riding.

By your post you wanted a set-up with quick response. In this case you will want to aim for boots and bindings that are higher in the stiffness scale.

From your post and name and previous board choice it appears you are of the female gender. In this case make sure your set-up is women specific. The flex patterns, stiffness of material, and postioning on the equipment is designed to work with women specific body geometry.

For boards look at these companies - Burton, Ride, Arbor, K2, or some local company in your area
For Bindings - Ride, Burton, Salomon
For Boots - Burton, Ride, Salomon, K2

I have friends that tried out other companies and these companies typically was the most common gear purchased.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> First off don't listen to the comments that state to stay away from one company or another just because they are big or small.


Oh, but she should listen to comments about which companies to gravitate towards?



gjsnowboarder said:


> For boards look at these companies - Burton, Ride, Arbor, K2, or some local company in your area
> For Bindings - Ride, Burton, Salomon
> For Boots - Burton, Ride, Salomon, K2


BTW, I never told her to stay away from certain companies - I was giving examples of criteria that I've built for myself over the years. I'm perfectly willing to admit that Burton and K2 make some good products - but I'm not going to buy them for personal reasons. All purchases should be personal and not based on what's hyped or trendy. Choose what's right for you, not what someone else thinks is right for you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots of people riding icy mountains are on Mervin and Neversummer. They both have very good grip on ice. Which one is better? That depends on who you ask. I could tell you what I prefer, but that wouldn't do you any good. So...

Boards I recommend are: NS Lotus-R, Gnu B-Pro, CAPiTA Midnight, K2 EcoPop, Nitro T1 womens, Arbor Push, Salomon Ivy, Ride Canvas

Bindings I like: Union Milans, Ride DVA, K2 Auto Agogo, Salomon Stella

Boots you'll just have to try on everything and anything you can find. Noone can tell you how your foot is going to fit in a boot. Choose whatever is most comfortable. Then make sure to bring your boots with you when you shop for bindings, make sure they fit well.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Check out Gnu, Roxy, and Never Summer boards for excellent grip on ice. The Burton Feather is the most basic beginner board you can buy - keep in mind that most boards you buy will feel more responsive in comparison. 

Rome Madison bindings come highly recommended, although I think they may be a bit softer than you'd like. Also check out K2 Virtues.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey All - Thanks so much for the guidance on this! I've gone out to almost every shop in Toronto and I think I've landed on the Arbor Push as my board. I'm still figuring out the bindings but leaning towards an older version of Escapades ('08).

Still have to work on the boots, but have to try on way more before I can make a call on that.

Thanks again for the help guys!
carme


----------

